# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: مشکل با راست به چپ در XML

## atn_1366

سلام به همگی دوستان ...

من یه فایل XML دارم که با یه فایل php در ارتباط است و در اصل یک فرم تماس است ...

مشکلی که من دارم اینه که یه باکس در فرم دارم که کاربر نام خودش رو در اون قسمت وارد میکنه ولی هر کاری میکنم نمیتونم نوشته داخل این باکس رو راست به چپ کنم ... و از چپ به راست هست ...!!!

من کل فایل های فرم رو zip کردم و ضمیمه کردم اینجا ...فایل xml هم درون اون هست ... فکر میکنم که مشکل من باید با دستکاری در فایل xml حل بشه ...

(راستی این فرم رو با coffeecup form builder درست کردم ورژن 7.6)

از دوستان عزیز خواهش میکنم اگه میتونید منو راهنمایی کنید ...

با تشکر.

----------


## atn_1366

کسی از دوستان متوجه مشکل من نشده ...؟؟؟

من منتظر هستم ... لطفاً کمک کنید ...!!!

----------

